# [Dictionnaire] Que choisir ?

## didzzzz17

Bonjour,

Je recherche des dictionnaires (anglais/français, espagnol/français et français) sous linux. Avez vous des logiciels à me conseiller si cela existe? J'ai rechercher chez de célébres fabriquants (Larouse, Harap's...) mais aucune version pour linux. Peut on en émuler certains ?

Merci

----------

## scout

Je connais stardict:

```
* app-dicts/stardict 

     Available versions:  2.2.1 2.4.1 2.4.2 ~2.4.3 ~2.4.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://stardict.sourceforge.net/ http://cosoft.org.cn/projects/stardict/

     Description:         A GNOME2 international dictionary supporting fuzzy and glob style matching

* app-dicts/stardict-freedict-eng-fra 

     Available versions:  2.4.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.freedict.de.php

     Description:         Stardict Dictionary English to French
```

----------

## Tuxifer

 *scout wrote:*   

> Je connais stardict

 

Qu'est-ce que ca vaut ?

----------

## nichocouk

Moi je suis sur gnome-light et j'ai essaye d'installer hier gnome-utils pour utiliser le dico. (NB je cherche un dictionnaire pour avoir des definitions, pas faire de la traduction, alors que stardict, que je n'ai pas teste, ne fait que de la traduction apparemment).

Eh bien impossible de me connecter au serveur dict.org. Je suis derriere un firewall, et dans l'aide tres succinte, il est indique qu'il faut utiliser un protocole SOCKS dans ce cas la, mais je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que ca veut dire.

Resultat, j'ai laisse tombe, mais ca m'embete. Lorsque j'etais sous gnome (complet) ca marchait bien. Me manquerait-il une librairie?

 :Confused: 

----------

## spider312

et les trucs online comme (par exemple) http://fr.wiktionary.org ?

----------

## nichocouk

Oui les trucs en ligne c'est bien, c'est ce que j'ai adopte comme alternative. Mais c'est aussi sympa de pouvoir avoir une petite appli qui va chercher les definitions sans qu'on ait besoin d'ouvrir un navigateur.

----------

## didzzzz17

Bonjour,

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à m'intéresser au dictionnaire. Merci pour le wiktionary, je ne connaisais pas. Pour ce qui est du dictionnaire de langue sous gnome je vais voir ce que cela donne mais j'en voulais un qui ne nécessite pas de connection internet.

De nombreux dictionnaires en ligne sont dispionibles à cette adresse: http://www.lexilogos.com/anglais_langue_dictionnaires.htm

Cependant je possède la version d'Harrap's sous windows et ces petits dictionnaires en ligne ne valent pas le logiciel. Je vais me renseigner pour l'émulation mais à mon avis je n'y crois pas trop. Sinon avec l'éducation nationale qui migre petit a petit sous linux, larouse et compagnie n'ont pas prévu de rendre leurs logiciels compatibles ?

----------

## vishnoo

Y'a aussi app-dict/babytrans, ça utilise les dictinonnaires d'un programme windows "babylone translator" et c'est pas trop mal je trouve.

----------

## didzzzz17

Petit nouvelle pour ce sujet:  Oxford vient de sortir un dictionnaire angalis pour linux (red hat).

----------

## Asher256

Pour traduire des mots anglais/français j'utilise stardict.

Pour chercher l'explication d'un mot en français, j'utilise le dictionnaire "Le petit Robert" (c'est un programme windows). Je le fais fonctionner sous gentoo avec wine (Il fonctionne à merveille, il est très rapide.).

Enfin, pour chercher un terme lié à l'informatique (blog, adsl, tcp/ip, etc.), j'utilise le logiciel Jargon Informatique: http://jargon.tuxfamily.org (il existe sous Linux, MacOSX et Windows).

----------

## LaMs

Juste pour vous en faire part, vous pouvez aussi utiliser http://lepatron.tapor.ualberta.ca/ vous copier coller le texte et sa vous corrige.

----------

## Asher256

 *LaMs wrote:*   

> Juste pour vous en faire part, vous pouvez aussi utiliser http://lepatron.tapor.ualberta.ca/ vous copier coller le texte et sa vous corrige.

 

Intéressant cet outil... ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais un correcteur orthographe/grammaire online. Merci LaMs.

----------

## nichocouk

 *Asher256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intéressant cet outil... ça faisait longtemps que je cherchait un correcteur orthographe/grammaire online. Merci LaMs.

 

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas corriger les fautes de frappe ou de grammaire en meme temps qu'on poste sur les forums!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poischack

 *LaMs wrote:*   

> Juste pour vous en faire part, vous pouvez aussi utiliser http://lepatron.tapor.ualberta.ca/ vous copier coller le texte et sa vous corrige.

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Vous pouvez aussi essayer Spellbound, une extension pour Firefox. Avec un bon dictionnaire ça permet d'éviter un bon nombre de fautes, par contre au niveau grammatical c'est moins évident.

----------

## Asher256

 *nichocouk wrote:*   

>  *Asher256 wrote:*   
> 
> intéressant cet outil... ça faisait longtemps que je cherchait un correcteur orthographe/grammaire online. Merci LaMs. 
> 
> Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas corriger les fautes de frappe ou de grammaire en meme temps qu'on poste sur les forums!!  

 

La faute de frappe est humaine  :Smile: 

----------

